# [Trailer] District 9



## Krug (Jul 9, 2009)

District 9 Trailer - Trailer Addict

Looks quite fun...


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks preachy. Aliens look cool though.


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Jul 9, 2009)

I already was planning to see it since I am a fan of "Alive in Joburg" but this makes me even more glad I am going to go see it.

If you haven't seen his original short film here it is: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNReejO7Zu8]YouTube - Alive in Joberg by Neill Blomkamp Spyfilms (Halo director)[/ame]


----------



## Mark (Jul 9, 2009)

frankthedm said:


> Looks preachy.





The good kind of preachy.




frankthedm said:


> Aliens look cool though.





The good kind of aliens.


----------



## Wombat (Jul 10, 2009)

Aside from the mechas, I am interested.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jul 10, 2009)

I love preachy movies, so I'm very interested in this.


----------



## Boeckel123 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, the aliens are obviously a metaphor for immigrants or other marginalized groups. This could be either really good or really bad.


----------



## Mark (Jul 18, 2009)

Boeckel123 said:


> Yeah, the aliens are obviously a metaphor for immigrants or other marginalized groups. This could be either really good or really bad.





I'm guessing it is more about refugees.


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Jul 22, 2009)

Mark said:


> I'm guessing it is more about refugees.



Well his original short film, Alive in Joburg is analogous to the South African apartheid. While it may have changed since then for the feature film I am willing to bet it will still be based off that.


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 23, 2009)

Mark said:


> I'm guessing it is more about refugees.



District 9 Really Is All About Apartheid - District 9 - io9


----------



## Mark (Jul 23, 2009)

To be about Apartheid, it would appear to mix up whether it should be the indigenous or non-indigenous people who are maltreated.  Hence, my suggestion that it is about refugees.


----------



## Krug (Aug 7, 2009)

Had a chance to see a preview, and seriously, don't miss it. It's definitely not too preachy, and there are hallmarks of Peter Jackson's style on it. Gore + humour + satire. 
The special effects work looks great too, despite the budget. (US$30 mil I believe)


----------



## CAFRedblade (Aug 14, 2009)

I have to echo Krug's sentiment, don't miss this movie.
I just came back from an advanced screening (1 day, but oh well)
And the the whole thing just keeps playing back over and over in my head.
An extremely well done movie.


----------

